# 'red delight' acrylic custom fountain pen



## duncsuss (Sep 21, 2015)

About 3 weeks ago I started making a pen using a Bock nib unit which screws into the section like an Esterbrook Renew-point -- and like them, it has no nipple on the rear end of the ink feed to receive a cartridge or converter. I decided to make it a bulb filler, which uses the barrel of the pen as an ink reservoir.

The section is the same material as the barrel and cap -- an acrylic acetate with some sparkly flecks, some pearl gray and a red ripple. (There will be more pix when I recharge the battery in my camera, then I'll be able to show the bulb -- which I still have to glue in place -- and the breather tube that draws up the ink from a bottle.)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like a winner. Duncan, you pens are always drool worthy....as is this one.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks, Marc.

There's always some way in which things can be improved -- like right now I see that I used a chrome clip instead of a gold one that would match the nib better. Ah well ... I might be able to swap it out before anyone notices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 22, 2015)

Sharp looking pen Dunc . Makes me think of star trek

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 22, 2015)

Clean and sleek! That is a nifty plastic display holder, too. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 22, 2015)

Very cool pen Duncan! It reminds me of outer space...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Sharp looking pen Dunc . Makes me think of star trek





Karl_99 said:


> Very cool pen Duncan! It reminds me of outer space...



So that's 2 votes for outer space -- unfortunate that the stripe is red (in Star Trek, the guys in red shirts never lived to the end of the episode) but I'll go with it 



Nature Man said:


> Clean and sleek! That is a nifty plastic display holder, too. Chuck



The stand is glass, a few years back my club was demonstrating turning at a county fair, and next door to us was a guy making glass figurines. I asked him to make a pen stand for me, he took one of my pens in payment ... fair deal

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 22, 2015)

Interesting.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2015)

Got the camera battery charged up, here's a snap of the filler bulb at the end of the barrel with the blind cap removed and a close-up of the nib.


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 22, 2015)

very nice pen 
really like the material you used for the blank, love the color and the swirling & shimmering
this is another style of pen I want to do in the future


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 22, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> very nice pen
> really like the material you used for the blank, love the color and the swirling & shimmering
> this is another style of pen I want to do in the future


Thanks Jerry!
I still make more kit pens than kitless, but I do find these to be more enjoyable -- I'm in complete control of how it's going to look, and if it's a commissioned pen I can talk with my customer about their likes and dislikes. It's very rewarding, and having seen some of the pens you've made I'm sure you would take to it like a duck to water

Reactions: Like 1


----------

